# my standard doesn't like me, but adores my husband



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I think it's important to consult very knowledgeable people when it comes to things like this. Do you know of a good behaviorist who could come to the home and observe?

I am not an expert on behavior, but I will offer up that with a dog that's brand new to you, I personally would not be lying on the ground together. If it were me, I'd treat him like a strange dog and behave like you would with a strange dog. You don't know him well and he doesn't know you well. Lying on the ground together could make him nervous and obviously has the potential to set up a bad situation.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh goodness. This is a delicate, dangerous situation. I would highly recommend a professional dog trainer, and not one at a petsore.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

mmmm. Not good. He could be nervous around you. Was he abused by a woman? I would treat him fairly, firmly and lovingly. Still, it is unusual for standard to nip and growl. Something must have happened with him.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree - you need a qualified behaviourist (not just a trainer, who would have quite different qualifications). And the advice to treat the dog as an unknown quantity in the meantime is excellent. I would keep to a calm, regular routine, where you do as many of the happy things in his life as possible: feeding him, taking him out if he enjoys walks, offering him treats (possibly tossing them, if he is inclined to snatch), and generally establish yourself as a Good Thing. 

But I do think you need first a full vet check, to establish that there is no physical reason for his behaviour, and then a referral to a behaviourist, and both of them as soon as possible - if he is tending to resource guard your husband, or has had bad experiences with women in the past, the sooner he is assessed and a treatment plan put in place the better for all of you.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree with FJM and others. Also, it would be helpful to you and the behaviorist to have as much information as possible about his previous household and relationships. Did you get him directly from his previous owners? What kind of relationship did he have with the previous owners, especially the woman? Any problems with biting? Why was the dog given up for adoption? Of course it may not be possible to get truthful answers to these questions, but the more you know the better prepared you are to evaluate the situation.


----------

